# Classical composers that look like the biggest nerds, humoureous please not scorn?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Who had a pocket protector a pencil holder all the nerdy look, more so than Orville Redenbecker
thee pop-corn kingpins...

Please post the nerdiest looking classical composer , i want to laught a bit, not out of evilness, i like some nerds, i might be ne to a certain degree, but it'S better to be nerdy than an idiot hey?

What is your cue on this?

:tiphat:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Shostakovich was definitely nerdy 









John Williams, looking like the ultimate bearded 70s nerd


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Milton Babbitt, peering out from horn-rimmed glasses in front of a computer bank.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gordontrek said:


> Shostakovich was definitely nerdy


The pictures I have seen of him look like he is about to cry.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Morty...


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

John Adams


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's those glasses, folks. And they're back in style! Can you believe it? 

The longer I live in this world, the less I understand it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am afraid Morty's choice of glasses only accentuate the worst of his appearance.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> It's those glasses, folks. And they're back in style! Can you believe it?
> 
> The longer I live in this world, the less I understand it.


Yes, the geeky-glasses nerd cliche :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

David OByrne said:


> John Adams


John Adams ain't no nerd! He's suave and debonair, the James Bond of classical music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dudamel?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Ferenc Erkel?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Nerdy enough I would say.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking at some of these photos, I'm beginning to wonder what a nerd is. How, for example, does it differ from a geek?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

When I read the title I said "Shostakovich will be the first posted"
I wish I could do the same with lottery numbers...


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Looking at some of these photos, I'm beginning to wonder what a nerd is. How, for example, does it differ from a geek?


Good question! And how do both of those differ from dork or dweeb? All of this terminology is highly imprecise (however, our insistence on precision probably makes us nerds...or should I say geeks?:lol


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Pugg said:


> ​
> Nerdy enough I would say.


Do you even know what a nerd is? :lol:


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

David OByrne said:


> Do you even know what a nerd is? :lol:


To be completely blunt, this entire forum is the "nerd-zone". Classical music is nerd music, even Mozart or Brahms.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

David OByrne said:


> Do you even know what a nerd is? :lol:


This is a close as one can come to a nerd, perhaps not in your eyes but then I make it personal and that is not aloud on this site.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

I can't help but feel the term "nerd" is used as a derogatory word.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shostakovich was no nerd. Would a nerd do this? Yes? Well, never mind then.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gradeaundera said:


> To be completely blunt, this entire forum is the "nerd-zone". Classical music is nerd music, even Mozart or Brahms.


But not Wagner! Wagner fans are not nerds, and we certainly aren't geeks or dweebs. They haven't come up with a term for us yet. Or maybe they have and I don't want to know what it is.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> But not Wagner! Wagner fans are not nerds, and we certainly aren't geeks or dweebs. They haven't come up with a term for us yet. Or maybe they have and I don't want to know what it is.


Wagner's neckbeard seems a bit nerdy...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> ​
> Nerdy enough I would say.


He looks like Harry Houdini.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Kurt Atterberg may or may not look nerdy, but he was also a professional engineer. Thus, the pocket protector might have been seen as essential equipment.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Florestan said:


> He looks like Harry Houdini.


Indeed he does!


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

Pugg said:


> This is a close as one can come to a nerd, perhaps not in your eyes but then I make it personal and that is not aloud on this site.


Why do you make it personal ey matey?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gradeaundera said:


> Why do you make it personal ey matey?


Why do you make it personal ey matey.


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Indeed he does!


Glad I'm not the only one


----------

